# Sto



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's my female STO peeking out of her nest...


----------



## Henry-flash (Oct 13, 2006)

She's looking good Matt, do you think you have joeys? I've just paired her sister this week.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

She's adorable :flrt:


----------



## Canine (Oct 28, 2013)

Thats a great picture.

What are they like to care for?


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Henry-flash said:


> She's looking good Matt, do you think you have joeys? I've just paired her sister this week.


Hi Peter. I don't think she has  I'm reintroducing a male this week.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

samurai said:


> She's adorable :flrt:


Thanks 







Canine said:


> Thats a great picture.
> 
> What are they like to care for?


Thanks. They are relatively easy to care for, but difficult to breed


----------



## Henry-flash (Oct 13, 2006)

Matt Lusty said:


> Hi Peter. I don't think she has  I'm reintroducing a male this week.


That's a shame. How long did you leave them together for? It's promising that they paired without serious injury, so fingers crossed for future attempts.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Henry-flash said:


> That's a shame. How long did you leave them together for? It's promising that they paired without serious injury, so fingers crossed for future attempts.


I put them in together for 2 hours a night over a 10 day period with also placing them in each others enclosures overnight on 4 occassions. The female was quite brutal to begin with, then "tolerated" the male over the course of the introductions. If all goes well they should pair again in 4 days. As you say "fingers crossed". You seem to be having all the luck with yours lol


----------



## Henry-flash (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd say they need at least 12 days. I also keep mine together 24/7 for the entire duration, my second pair stayed together for 17 days. The mating that I worked out to be the conception was witnessed mid afternoon on day 15. I'm not sure that only two hours in the evenings will be enough. 

Mine have been initially brutal, but as long as they each have their own nest to go back to I've found that they quickly settle down. This has been my experience with two entirely different pairs.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I tried that with the last 2 pairs I had and the male was always found half eaten on day 9, so I was being very cautious. I have placed them together with there own nest boxes, so they have an individual retreat. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck Matt, I hope you manage to breed them


----------

